# Turkey Mince



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

What does everyone think of turkey mince? My problem is cost of good protein like chicken etc as on a tight budget. I've tried turkey mince as its cheap and tastes great when made into a curry but not sure if it has high fat due to cuts used etc.

Does anyone have any tips on cost cutting etc? I've noticed a lot of guys are having two or three chicken breats a day, does it not cost you a fortune?

Any help here would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Best to cook the mince on its own, once its browned off pour away any liquid which will be fat and water. Then add ingredients to make curry or whatever.

I use boned chicken thighs in currys, much cheaper than breast, just trim off a bit of fat and all good.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Best to cook the mince on its own, once its browned off pour away any liquid which will be fat and water. Then add ingredients to make curry or whatever.

I use boned chicken thighs in currys, much cheaper than breast, just trim off a bit of fat and all good.


----------



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

Yoshi said:


> I normally buy a whole chicken and then break it down over a day or 2, I buy it already cooked because I don't like cooking so cost me £4:50 a day, i've never heard of turkey mince until today, where do you buy this from? is it in the frozen section?


Just out of Morrisons or Tesco or where ever you shop. Its only about £2 for about 500g.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Go to a meat market or good local butcher and buy in bulk. You should be able to get chicken between £5-6 a kg for 5kg. Frozen chicken breast from supermarkets can be cheep too but taste like sh!te.

I personally just get chicken from whatever supermarket has it on offer at the time and wont pay over £6-7 a kg unless I'm really desperate.

Nothing really wrong about the fat in beef/turkey mince tbh but you could always buy your own cheep cuts of beef, trim them and mince them yourself if you could be bothered.


----------



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Best to cook the mince on its own, once its browned off pour away any liquid which will be fat and water. Then add ingredients to make curry or whatever.
> 
> I use boned chicken thighs in currys, much cheaper than breast, just trim off a bit of fat and all good.


Yeah I also brown mince off on its own then get rid of fat etc. Good to know its not too bad then. Might try legs and thighs as they're pretty cheap too. Cheers for the advice


----------



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah training is well expensive, especially with supps too. Just read Tom Venutos book who kinda tells you to avoid supps and go with whole foods but like I say, eating chicken all day long isnt cheap.

2004mark - Good idea that mate, will pay a visit after my holiday and stock up.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Turkey mince is £2.50 for 633g in Tesco. Sorts me out for 4 meals when served with mixed veg and some spices. Delicious!


----------



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Turkey mince is £2.50 for 633g in Tesco. Sorts me out for 4 meals when served with mixed veg and some spices. Delicious!


What do you eat it with? I fry it off then add some onions, garlic, ginger and chilli and then tumeric, cumin and coriander powder!


----------



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Depends how much food you need also. Some people can't enough whole food, so thats where shakes come in.


So would you agree to concentrate more on whole food also? And keep shakes for PWO and before bed etc?


----------



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Yes, I have always done that myself.
> 
> I'm considering trying more Shakes throughout the day though, to see how my body responds to it.


So would you have shakes in between meals or would you have a shake with a meal?


----------



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I would just have shakes, but its only an experiment.
> 
> I'd suggest sticking to whole foods for now and have a shake to supplement the diet.


Nice one, cheers mate


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

eibbig said:


> What do you eat it with? I fry it off then add some onions, garlic, ginger and chilli and then tumeric, cumin and coriander powder!


Any combination tbh mate. Normally add garlic, ginger and some chopped tomatoes (tin). When it comes to spices, whatever I fancy doing for that week - cajun spice, garamasala, anything really!


----------



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Any combination tbh mate. Normally add garlic, ginger and some chopped tomatoes (tin). When it comes to spices, whatever I fancy doing for that week - cajun spice, garamasala, anything really!


And do you cook the whole pack (633g) in one go and keep it in the fridge?


----------



## Pid (Dec 30, 2010)

We make turkey burgers or meat balls(with tomato based sauce), that way you know exactly how much you are having per portion. and can freeze for lunches.

Stu


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

eibbig said:


> And do you cook the whole pack (633g) in one go and keep it in the fridge?


Yeah, I do all my cooking on a Sunday for the week ahead. I work long hours, have a long commute and of course have to train at some point so prep in the week is a no-go for me.


----------



## eibbig (Oct 28, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Yeah, I do all my cooking on a Sunday for the week ahead. I work long hours, have a long commute and of course have to train at some point so prep in the week is a no-go for me.


Cool. Think I'll keep that up then. Also will check out getting some cheap chicken late on in Asda.

Pid - Will try the burgers. You just mix with onions/spice and bind with an egg?


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

eibbig said:


> What does everyone think of turkey mince? My problem is cost of good protein like chicken etc as on a tight budget. I've tried turkey mince as its cheap and tastes great when made into a curry but *not sure if it has high fat due to cuts used etc*.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on cost cutting etc? I've noticed a lot of guys are having two or three chicken breats a day, does it not cost you a fortune?
> 
> Any help here would be much appreciated.


Tesco's tureky mince has almost as much fat as beef mince.

Sainsburys turkey mince (even the value one) is is low fat.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tesco are selling chickens for £4 at the moment, only medium but should get a few meals out of it at this time of year

had beef mince in gravy with frozen veg and rice for my tea tonight, left overs will do for tomorrow

gravy isnt great but adds a bit of flavour, just mae sure you drain all the fat and 5hite off first


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

got some lean turkey mince from asda. gonna cook it all up and prep for the week. gonna have it with boiled rice or pasta (white).

which would you go for (nutrition wise) i usually have rice but was thinking of going with pasta for a bit?

this will be for meal 3/4 on a daily basis around 2pm. im not bulking so my carbs are cut after 6pm as im trying to loose bodyfat but maintain muscle?


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

lib said:


> ....which would you go for (nutrition wise) i usually have rice but was thinking of going with pasta for a bit?
> 
> this will be for meal 3/4 on a daily basis around 2pm. im not bulking so my carbs are cut after 6pm as im trying to loose bodyfat but maintain muscle?


Either/or, both are great sources of carbohydrates.

Time makes no odds when cutting, you can have carbs after 6pm it won't affect your fat loss efforts. Recent research shows it may even have some benefits with retaining lean muscle mass and increasing fat oxidation.


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

RickMiller said:


> Either/or, both are great sources of carbohydrates.
> 
> Time makes no odds when cutting, you can have carbs after 6pm it won't affect your fat loss efforts. Recent research shows it may even have some benefits with retaining lean muscle mass and increasing fat oxidation.


i thought its best to get carbs in through the day and cut off at night so unused cals wont be stored as fat??


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bought 1kg of brisket today for £4.98 and slow cooked it for eight hours, tastes bloody lovely.

Good, cheap and tasty bit of protein and good fat.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

lib said:


> i thought its best to get carbs in through the day and cut off at night so unused cals wont be stored as fat??


It's a myth, bit like the loch ness monster


----------

